# Postwar Lionel wire



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Most engines and diesels have blue, red and yellow wiring. 

Does anyone know the original type and gauge? 

Where's the best place to find the colored wire?

Is it ok to use 22 gauge flex wire for replacement?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A large electrical supply house may be able to get you
Red, blue and yellow color insulated wires. Radio Shack
usually has red green and black. 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

#22 flex wire is fine.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Wire*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> #22 flex wire is fine.


Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You can also try a car parts store, they have all sorts of different color wire.


----------



## Railfan 8 (Jan 14, 2015)

Try Ebay under Consumer Electronics and specify 22 gauge wire I bought 50ft of red/ black 14 gauge (Track Power) stranded wire for 14.97 and 4 colors of 50 ft each 18 gauge( rewiring switch controllers and other accessories) for 15.97 total of 200ft of wire and I chose the colors from about 8 available. And free shipping!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For moving parts, you want super-flex wire, it has many very fine strands, it's not your normal stranded wire.


----------

